# My path to finally divorce...



## JustCallMeGirl (May 17, 2010)

It's been a little while since I've been on here but I'm back. 

My husband of 2 years has a bad temper and became mostly verbally abusive (some physical). We simply could not resolve any issues without him blowing up and telling me he didn't want to hear my opinion and didn't want any back talk. He's told me to leave. He's told me to divorce him. He told me he'd help me move. He's told me that I'm worse than the stupid B he was married to before. I could go on. After he grabbed my wrist I knew I couldn't stay. When I told him I was leaving he went ballistic. 

Once I left he kept telling me I needed to come home; that we're married, we had vows for better or for worse. I told him I couldn't. He went to anger management but came over one day after 2 sessions to "talk" and within 5 minutes he was yelling at me and then grabbed my wrist again. This was the last time I saw him (about 3-4 weeks ago). 

He continued to pressure me to come back. I tried to be nice as to not hurt him but he continued to raise his voice at me, etc. I simply wanted to have a clear mind and be at peace with my decision to just end it but despite everything I was having a heard time getting to that point.

I'm seeing a psychologist to help me work through all of this and my husband has issues with that. He said I was going to fool around and let her ruin our marriage!!! Unbelievable! Since I was seeing her, he asked me if I had a mental problem or something. He asked if I was skitzofrenic?!! (After all there must be a reason other than him as to why I left and won't come back!!)

I told him he should work on himself like I was doing for myself and he told me that he didn't have a problem and that I was the one with the problem. So from there, he stopped going to anger management. I don't know...just something in that or maybe just as the last necessary blow, I knew I was done. I even took my rings off for good at that point.

My consultation appointment with my attorney is next Friday and since this is a simple uncontested divorce with no children it should be all done by the end of September and he's aware of this. I'm so ready for it to all be over even though it's said it's come to this. Ha! If I had filed 2 months ago when I left, we'd be divorced by now.


----------

